# Time the FEI took a stand on Endurance- is it time to end this?



## chesterdog (1 February 2016)

yet again we have distressing images coming from UAE  on so called endurance -a very powerfull blog from Piipa Cuckson http://www.horse-canada.com/cuckson-report/they-are-not-worthy/

how much more do we need to see before the FEI acts? and even worse the UK endurance body seems to do nothing more than pass the buck to the FEI or the BEF. With WEG later this year in Dubai is there a connection? It seems that endurance and by association other parts of the equestrian world are rapidly heading  the same way as cycling and more recently athletics has gone by turning a blind eye.

I sympathise with UK endurance riders who have a very different view of the sport and who have to sit and watch this unfolding while their governing body appears to do nothing. (Though they may be working hard behind the scenes)

all in all another bad day and nail in the coffin for endurance


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 February 2016)

They should be thrown out of the FEI IMO. 

My gelding's dam was once coveted by someone from the Middle East and although she was not wanted for endurance, the owner wouldn't sell her even with £££'s being offered because 'she wouldn't have a nice home there'. It saddens me that his sire has now gone over there (again not for endurance) and I hope that he's OK and has a good home.


----------



## ihatework (1 February 2016)

It's sickening. And worse when you feel so helpless to change it.
When your own governing body can't even stand up to it.

I know a vet who is haunted by their (short) time working in UAE.
The abuse they witnessed would turn even the toughest of stomachs.

It is rare that I use the term hate. But I hate the UAE endurance scene


----------



## zaminda (1 February 2016)

The attitude of people to the horses they use for endurance in the middle east is not great. They are treated like machines. I have noticed the ones over here that are being prepped to go over there who go round in huge strings, it just seems so soul less. One thing I would like to see change with FEI endurance world wide, is the minimum weight carried. There used to be one for eventing and it was scrapped, so why is it still there for endurance!


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

It is endurance anymore, just long distance racing


----------



## NZJenny (1 February 2016)

Plenty of people the world over who are sickened by this and working hard to bring it into the open.  Plenty of others who are making money selling to R7 and trying to shut the publicity down.  Some very heated discussions happening on FB here in NZ.  

The FEI needs to stop being a pussy about it - but in the end not so sure that will change attitudes in R7 in some quarters, they will just carry on doing their own thing. 

In the end it is up to individuals whether they sell horses there or not, but at least those not in the know will be more informed than they have been in the past.


----------



## Flame_ (1 February 2016)

There are only really a handful of people with the power to do anything, the owners - the Sheikhs. One who is doing something, the others who are not. 

There has to be someone who can influence them, somehow.


----------



## ester (1 February 2016)

I guess the question is would R7 just carry on regardless if the FEI banned them? In which case they are probably better off at least semi-in so someone can keep a pretend eye on them?
Limiting the prize money would seem the most obvious solution.


----------



## NZJenny (2 February 2016)

ester said:



			I guess the question is would R7 just carry on regardless if the FEI banned them? In which case they are probably better off at least semi-in so someone can keep a pretend eye on them?
Limiting the prize money would seem the most obvious solution.
		
Click to expand...

This.  There have been some good results in Abu Dhabi (Sheik Sultan I think?) has introduced new rules and the majority of prize money goes to BC.


----------



## MagicMelon (2 February 2016)

Faracat said:



			They should be thrown out of the FEI IMO.
		
Click to expand...

We all know that sadly money plays a huge factor in any sport and especially equestrianism. Endurance being the most popular with the UAE obviously and unfortunately the Sheikh's have money beyond belief to throw at it. Sadly as usual religeon is probably the main factor behind this, in a country which treats its women so badly why should they be expected to treat their animals any better   I dont get why the FEI can't have very strict welfare rules though such as the fact that they MUST put down a horse who has broken its leg so badly it has to be amputated (because they dont believe in PTS), I mean WOW how does that sort of thing get through the net.  Fake rides?  Well, that's actually astonishing but I wouldn't fancy being the whistle-blower in the country... probably wouldn't last long if you didn't accept any monetary bribes. 

The FEI can't afford to throw the UAE out of endurance, I bet they easily finance them more than the entire rest of the world put together. I'm no UAE pro but I visit Dubai annually and the money aspect really is everything there, its all for show including the equestrian venues - facilities to die for, yet the one thing missing is any care / love / respect for the horses. Picture rows of immaculate polo ponies standing about looking utterly miserable with life, too skinny and with muzzles on (not that there's anything to eat anyway) in their beautifully white gold plated stables and acres of amazingly manucured grass lawns surrounding - ironic really and it looks so wrong  

The Dubai International Horse Fair is on during my visit next month, I really want to go as I'm always interested to see equestrianism in different countries but a part of me can't decide if I'll see things that will devastate me... I wondered if I'd be allowed to take my camera to capture general life there, if I do then pictures will follow.


----------



## claracanter (2 February 2016)

Would be interested to hear about the Dubai International Horse Fair, if you go Magic Melon. 
FEI are losing all creditability. As it says in the blog, how can they disqualify Bertram Allen for such a round and then turn a blind eye to UAE. The whole thing stinks


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 February 2016)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/uae-endurance-rides-postponed-with-no-explanation-525745


----------



## chesterdog (3 February 2016)

lets hope its a sign of some changes to come


----------



## EstherYoung (4 February 2016)

EGB have put a statement on their website, too.


----------



## PandorasBox (5 February 2016)

But strangely not on their FB page, where it could be seen by more people.


----------



## MagicMelon (9 February 2016)

claracanter said:



			Would be interested to hear about the Dubai International Horse Fair, if you go Magic Melon. 
FEI are losing all creditability. As it says in the blog, how can they disqualify Bertram Allen for such a round and then turn a blind eye to UAE. The whole thing stinks
		
Click to expand...

Money, money, money! 

I'll report back after the Fair, be very interesting to see how the horses are treated there although I imagine we wont get to see behind the scenes... not that they seem to care about hiding it!


----------



## laura_nash (9 February 2016)

There is a petition on change.org asking the FEI to move the world endurance championships from UAE.  I don't know whether it will make any difference but it can't hurt, particularly if a large number of people sign.  https://www.change.org/p/ingmar-de-...6-world-endurance-championships-in-horse-hell.


----------



## Rollin (10 February 2016)

I signed that Laura, so far 4,00 signaures.  I too won't sell my Shagya Arabs for endurance, even though we loved competing.  They are both jumping now - they do that well too!!!


----------

